# If I get in an minor accident, will Lyft or GM kick me out?



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I got in a very minor accident with no injuries, only scratches on my GM Express Drive vehicle, and very minor damage on the other car.

Has anyone else heard of people getting kicked out of the Express Drive program or Lyft if they get in an accident?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I got in a very minor accident with no injuries, only scratches on my GM Express Drive vehicle, and very minor damage on the other car.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of people getting kicked out of the Express Drive program or Lyft if they get in an accident?


Yes. 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-gm-rental-disaster.147319/


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Well...aside from that guy. I want to know if this is a common thing for Lyft or GM to do.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Well...aside from that guy. I want to know if this is a common thing for Lyft or GM to do.


If it's minor enough, just repair yourself and keep it hush. Don't want to rattle anything.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I rented for 2 months . During that time I replaced two tires and one front windshield through their insurance company.
That's said, I would ptobably have the insurance company of the driver at fault pay for the repairs and don't report it to Lyft . Lyft representative actually takes 5 minutes to inspect your car when you return your vehicle.
Also, if you smart enough, you will milk insurance company of the driver at fault for 20 - 30 k . Even if no injuries. I was not smart enough and only got car paid off and $4.5K for pain and suffering. Consider it as a lottery. If insurance company starts paying you, make them pay . Go to doctor, order X-rays . Get physical therapy. Each time you go to physical therapy is $300 for you. You don't even need to go to physical therapy. If your insurance company approved let's say 10 visits of pt, then the insurance company of the driver at fault will offer you $300 X 10 times = $3000 tax free money. And you don't even have to go there. But I liked it, they straighten your spine and do massages.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

7Miles said:


> I rented for 2 months . During that time I replaced two tires and one front windshield through their insurance company.
> That's said, I would ptobably have the insurance company of the driver at fault pay for the repairs and don't report it to Lyft . Lyft representative actually takes 5 minutes to inspect your car when you return your vehicle.
> Also, if you smart enough, you will milk insurance company of the driver at fault for 20 - 30 k . Even if no injuries. I was not smart enough and only got car paid off and $4.5K for pain and suffering. Consider it as a lottery. If insurance company starts paying you, make them pay . Go to doctor, order X-rays . Get physical therapy. Each time you go to physical therapy is $300 for you. You don't even need to go to physical therapy. If your insurance company approved let's say 10 visits of pt, then the insurance company of the driver at fault will offer you $300 X 10 times = $3000 tax free money. And you don't even have to go there. But I liked it, they straighten your spine and do massages.


So what you're saying is insurance fraud is the way to go...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know about GM.

Lyft is known to deactivate if you are involved in any accident no matter how minor and no matter who is at fault. But they will probably reactivate if you show that the vehicle has been repaired. If you were at fault, all bets are off.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I have been reactivated in Lyft app. My question is more about how Lyft and GM typically handle accidents by Lyft drivers. Lyft will deactivate you while they inspect the accident information themselves, but this is relatively quick - 1 or 2 days. Since I am on the Express Drive program, my real question is the long term issue - will GM (or Lyft) kick me off permanently, or just require the $2500 deductable? Do people always have to pay $2500, even if the accident repairs are no that much?

I guess very few people get in accidents while on Lyft, or don't report it.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Lyft Insurance pays any balance above $2500 mark. U pay anything all the way up to $2500. It's a poopy deductible. If repair bill is $800....u pay $800. If repair bill is $1980....u pay $1980. If repair bill is $2499.99......u pay $2499.99. If repair bill is $2580...u pay $2500 while Lyft will cover the remaing $80. Drive with extra extra caution on Lyft.

As if $1k deductible isn't bad enough for ube's.....Lyft is just redunkulous.


----------



## Yemaya (Feb 16, 2017)

I got into a minor accident on Friday where someone sideswiped me and ran off. Its just paint damage on my vehicle but I called Lyft thinking they could help me fix it. My account is deactivated temporarily (as they say), I spoke with my husband and he said he would repair it himself, so I've emailed Lyft 3 times to cancel the insurance claim and they have not responded. Its ridiculous especially where there is only minor damage and I don't have any information on the other Driver.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Yemaya said:


> I got into a minor accident on Friday where someone sideswiped me and ran off. Its just paint damage on my vehicle but I called Lyft thinking they could help me fix it. My account is deactivated temporarily (as they say), I spoke with my husband and he said he would repair it himself, so I've emailed Lyft 3 times to cancel the insurance claim and they have not responded. Its ridiculous especially where there is only minor damage and I don't have any information on the other Driver.


They are definitely not the best when it comes to getting timely responses. It varies from same day to several days. Best advice to any Lyfter is avoid dealing with them as much as possible. Even my local staging area (car rental pickup site) are very hard and unreliable to get ahold of. Very frustrating. It's not like I'm trying to bug them about some stupid thing. I'm trying to take care of an actual issue.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

I had cosmetic damage to my vehicle. It wasn't a traditional accident. If I were to go through insurance, it would have been a comprehensive claim.

I contacted Lyft to advise them what happened, which predictably got me deactivated for having a smashed window.

Not contacting Lyft would be a mistake. They want to be prepared for potential actions from the passenger.

They still want me to talk to their insurance adjuster in case my passenger decides to make a claim against Lyft.

I got reactivated as soon as I submitted images showing I mitigated the damage and spoke with my contact at Trust and Safety. I am thankful I didn't have to wait to talk to their insurance people since I am not filing a claim.

My window cost me $35 + tax.  Try that with insurance claims...

You shouldn't get kicked out for wrecking a rental vehicle, but you will need to get it repaired to top condition. You do not have the option to do a cut rate repair like vehicle owners do.

Realistically, you are on the hook for up to $2500 in any event involving your vehicle. Paint work is very expensive and almost any collision will require body and paint work. If you are not at fault, you can attempt to collect that deductible from the driver at fault.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

browneyes443 said:


> How does that work


Are you seriously asking how insurance fraud works on a public forum?


----------



## browneyes443 (Sep 30, 2017)

No I wasn't asking about the insurance fraud I was asking because I'm in therapy and I don't receive anything I'm not that dumb


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes. Anytime an accident is reported and they find out, it's SOP. They have to make sure the vehicle is inspected by a mechanic before hitting the road again.

It's all about marginalizing bad press.

If they let bad cars (wrecked) drive around on the road and death occurs as a result...

I mean, it's not like these companies require inspections once a year or anything.

Oh... the irony. 


Unkar's Muffins said:


> Well...aside from that guy. I want to know if this is a common thing for Lyft or GM to do.


----------



## browneyes443 (Sep 30, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Yes. Anytime an accident is reported and they find out, it's SOP. They have to make sure the vehicle is inspected by a mechanic before hitting the road again.
> 
> It's all about marginalizing bad press.
> 
> ...


But even if it's not your fault they don't allow you to drive there vehicle which is not fair to me


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I got in a very minor accident with no injuries, only scratches on my GM Express Drive vehicle, and very minor damage on the other car.
> 
> Has anyone else heard of people getting kicked out of the Express Drive program or Lyft if they get in an accident?


Get in an accident with maven and they wont re rent to you


----------



## browneyes443 (Sep 30, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Get in an accident with maven and they wont re rent to you


This just happened to me I was at a red light a car ran into me and they told me I can no longer rent there vehicle after having the car for 10 months


----------

